# مجموعة برامج طلبها مني بعض الأخوة وعذراً على تأخر الرّد



## طارق البخاري (20 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
طلب مني بعض الأخوة بعض البرامج الهندسية المستخدمة في مجال هندسة التعدين والمناجم ولم أعلم بطلبهم إلا قبل يومين بسبب رجوعي من سفري إلى بلاد الحرمين - حرسها الله - لأداء العمرة وزيارة مشائخنا الكرام - حفظهم الله - أما وقد رجعت فسأحاول تلبية طلباتهم.

1- برنامج Phase2 لتصميم الأنفاق باستخدام طريقة 2D Finite Element والتي تسمى بطريقة العناصر المحددة في بعدين ومبادؤها معروفة لمهندسي الإنشاءات وتعتمد على تقسيم الجسم (وفي هذا البرنامج النفق والصخور المحيطة) إلى عناصر تم تطبيق نظريات الإستاتيكا (ردود الأفعال والقوى عليها) ...إلخ
ويمكنك باستخدام هذا البرنامج تصميم أنفاق أو خنادق وحتى مناجم سطحية أو تحت سطحية أو فتحات تحت أرضية Underground Excavation وتدعيمها باستخدام Shotcrete و Rockbolts أو ما تسمى بطبقة الرش الخرساني أو الخرسانة المرشوشة أو المقذوفة ومسامير تثبيت الصخور فقط.
وهذا رابط تحميل البرنامج + الكراك (مع العلم أن البرنامج في السوق يكلف أكثر من 1000 دولار :

http://www.salafishare.com/arabic/177IUVMXQ1GW/2CG1MGY.rar


----------



## طارق البخاري (20 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
قد لا يشتغل الرابط السابق فقمت برفع البرنامج على الرابط الآتي :
http://www.wikifortio.com/666008/Phase2 + Crack.zip


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (20 يونيو 2008)

ألف مليون شكر 
أخونا أبو حمزة السلفي 
وعمرة مقبوله ان شاء الله


----------



## طارق البخاري (20 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
بارك الله فيك أخي أكرم واسأل الله أن يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال
وإن احتجت أي مساعدة في برنامج Phase2 أخوك جاهز بإذن الله
وسأرفع قريباً باقي البرامج


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (21 يونيو 2008)

أبو حمزة السلفي قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> بارك الله فيك أخي أكرم واسأل الله أن يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال
> وإن احتجت أي مساعدة في برنامج Phase2 أخوك جاهز بإذن الله
> وسأرفع قريباً باقي البرامج



أشكر لك تفاعلك أي الكريم 
ويا ريت أي شرح للبرنامج لو كان لديك 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## طارق البخاري (22 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

2- برنامج Dips : وهو برنامج لدارسي اتزان المنحدرات أو هندسة الميول Slope Stability إذ يستخدم الإسقاط الإستيريوغرافي Stereographic Projection في التعبير عن الإنهيارات الصخرية التي يمكن أن تحدث في المناجم السطحية أو حتى المناجم التحت سطحية وكذلك الإنهيارات التي تحدث في المناطق الجبلية وبخاصة إذا تم شق طريق خلالها فيصبح أحد أو كلا جانبي الطريق معرض لسقوط الصخور على الطريق والتي يمكن أن تسبب كوارث لايحمد عقباها.
والإسقاط الإستيريوغرافي على الورق الشفاف يأخذ مدة طويلة إذا تم عمله باليد باستعمال Stereonet وكذلك الدقة تختلف من شخص لآخر وبخاصة عند توصيل النقاط ببعضها (ولن يعرف صعوبة ودقة هذا الأمر إلا لمن عالجه بنفسه)أما بواسطة هذا البرنامج فما عليك سوى إدخال الميل وإتجاه الميل أو Dip و Dip direction للفواصل الموجودة في تلك المنطقة وستحصل على المطلوب في غضون دقائق وليس هذا فقط إذ يمكنك تحديد نوع الإنهيار المتوقع بعد إدخالك معلومات عن الواجهة المدروسة وغيرها من الميزات التي لن تجدها إلا في هذا البرنامج.

رابط البرنامج+الكراك :
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.turboupload.com/download/QLr5L6W3yPQx/DipsDemo+Crack.rar[/FONT]​


----------



## طارق البخاري (23 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

أما ما يتعلق ببرنامج Phase2 :

1- لا يوجد عندي شرح جاهز للبرنامج ولكن سأحاول جهدي مساعدتك مع العلم أنك ستستفيد أكثر لو تعلمت بنفسك من ملف المساعدة الملحق بالبرنامج بعد تنزيله (Phase2_TutorialManual) وهذا الملف موجود في :
C:\Program Files\Rocscience\Phase2 Demo\Manuals
وهو عبارة عن ملف أكروبات ريدر Acrrobat Reader وفيه شرح للبرنامج بطريقة مبسطة ومتدرجة يعني يبدأ معك بالبسيط ويتسلسل معك حتى تصل للتصميمات المعقدة

2- بعد تنزيل البرنامج سينزل البرنامج Demo يعني عرض تجاري فقط فتقوم باستخدام الكراك المرفق مع البرنامج وطريقة الكراك هي بالقيام بنسخ جميع الملفات الموجودة في ملف الكراك ولصقها بدل ملفات الديمو الموجودة بعد تنزيل البرنامج وهي عادة ماتكون موجودة في :
C:\Program Files\Rocscience\Phase2 Demo

3- إلى هنا يكفي وسيتبع شرح البرنامج -إن شاء الله تعالى-


----------



## طارق البخاري (27 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

لقد قمت برفع Tutorial Manual لبرنامج Phase2 على هذا الرابط :

http://www.wikifortio.com/528010/Phase2_TutorialManual.pdf.zip


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (27 يونيو 2008)

ألف مشكور 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
أستاذنا أبو حمزة


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (27 يونيو 2008)

ألف مشكور 
وجزاك الله خيرا 
أستاذنا أبو حمزة


----------



## fattahmine (28 يونيو 2008)

machkour 
ur geotechnical engineer brother,?:75:


----------



## طارق البخاري (30 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

بارك الله فيكم وحزاكم الله خيراً

أنا أساساً خريج هندسة تعدين ومناجم وأما ما يتعلق بعلم الجيوتيك فكما يقول علماؤنا : (مالا يتم الواجب إلا به فهو واجب) فكيف يمكن دراسة المناجم ومشاكلها بدون المرور على الجيوتيك
وشكراً


----------



## عرجاني (30 يونيو 2008)

مشكور يا ابو حمزة على الجهد الرائع والمفيد انشءالله


----------



## ADHAM SOLIMAN (1 يوليو 2008)

مشكور يا أجدع مهندس
ممكن تساعدني في إيجاد أحدث برامج سند جوانب الحفر shoring?


----------



## طارق البخاري (7 يوليو 2008)

*برنامج رائع لإجراء الإختبارات المعملية على الصخور*

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

3- برنامج RocData : وهو برنامج يقوم بتحليل البيانات الناتجة بعد عمليت إختبار الصخور المعملية أو الحقلية مثل إختبار الضغط أحادي المحور أو الثلاثي المحاور Uniaxial &Triaxial Compressive stresss أو اختبار القص الحقلي بجهاز Shear Box لاستنتاج بعض خصائص الصخور الميكانيكية مثل سيجما1 و سيجما3 وزاوية الإحتكاك الداخلية Internal cohesion .............إلخ باستعمال عدة معادلات مثل Mohr-Columb Failure criterion و Hoek-Brown Failure Criterion و Barton-Bandis Failure Criterion ....إلخ

البرنامج + الكراك على هذا الرابط :
http://rapidshare.com/files/127868811/RocData___Crack.rar.html


----------



## omdapetroleum (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## omdapetroleum (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عصام ابويونس (29 يوليو 2008)

أخي العزيز مشكور على هذا الجهد، انا واجهت مشكلة في تنزيل برنامج Dips حيث ان موقع التحميل لا يعمل عندنا (لا يمكن فتحه) في السعودية ولا يمكن تنزيل اي ملفات منه.
أرجو رفع ملف البرنامج على موقع تحميل آخر، ولك الشكر


----------



## أبو جمانة المصري (1 أغسطس 2008)

وتبقى الكلمات:
ولست أرى في الناس عيبا كنقص القادرين على التمام


----------



## طارق البخاري (3 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

ردّ لطيف :

ولست أرى في الناس خيـــراً***إلا العاذلين بهذه الأشعــــــــار
ولو علموا ما يشغلنّي عنهمو***لتلامسوا عن سائر الأعــــذار
هذا حديث نبينا عن ربــــــــــه***صدقا بلا كذب ولا إهــــــــذار
غفر الإله لأبي الجمــان وقوله***في مدحه بخصائص القهــار
وصلى الإله على النبي محمـد***وعلى الصحابة وآله الأطهار

وتم رفع البرنامج على هذا الرابط :
http://www.zshare.net/download/164535587ec179ec/


----------



## طارق البخاري (3 أغسطس 2008)

*مشاكل في رفع البرنامج*

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

قد لا يشتغل الرابط السابق بسبب كونه مضغوط او لأي سبب آخر. وسأحاول رفعه مرة أخرى إن شاء الله.


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (3 أغسطس 2008)

عصام ابويونس قال:


> أخي العزيز مشكور على هذا الجهد، انا واجهت مشكلة في تنزيل برنامج Dips حيث ان موقع التحميل لا يعمل عندنا (لا يمكن فتحه) في السعودية ولا يمكن تنزيل اي ملفات منه.
> أرجو رفع ملف البرنامج على موقع تحميل آخر، ولك الشكر



أخي الكريم إليك رابط مباشر للبرنامج DipsDemo+Crack
ويدعم الإستكمال 
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/NF8hkAn
أرجو الرد


----------



## طارق البخاري (4 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

بارك الله فيك أخي أكرم على هذه المساعدة والله رفع الملف غلبني على جميع المواقع فجزاء الله خيراً.


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (4 أغسطس 2008)

أبو حمزة السلفي قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> 
> بارك الله فيك أخي أكرم على هذه المساعدة والله رفع الملف غلبني على جميع المواقع فجزاء الله خيراً.



لا شكر علي واجب أخي أبو حمزة 
فلولاك ما كنا حصلنا علي البرنامج من البداية 
وأنت لم تبخل علينا به فهل نبخل نحن 
جزاك الله خيرا 
وشكرا علي التعقيب


----------



## موح الجيري (10 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م عبدالرزاق (11 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير ابو حمزه



لك رساله بالبريد


----------



## verybeatifulman (1 ديسمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز انا احتاج الى *برنامج Dips او اي برامج اخر يستخدم لل **Stereographic Projection*و حاولت كثيرا ان انزله من جميع الروابط الا انني فشلت 
فارجو المساعدة 
*وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## طارق البخاري (3 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

سأرفعه في القريب العاجل بإذن الله


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك يااخ ابو حمزة
اسف علي تاخيري في مشاركاتكم نظرا لدراستي ساستمر معكم في فترة العيد ( الاجازة )
كل عام وكل الامة الاسلامية بخير وصحة يارب


----------



## aidsami (27 نوفمبر 2010)

هل من روابط اخر، جزاك الله خيرا.


----------

